# Nikon D7000  as a first DSLR, is a right choice??



## Mostafa13 (Sep 22, 2012)

Hi everyone,
I am about to buy my first DSLR and I was considering the Nikon D7000 .But while I read though many reviews, they stated that it have  some overexposure issues (because of the metering system, as far I remember)the one other thing I've read also that the colour saturation is way less than of that produced from Canon (60D).....

So should I change my mind towards the 60D because of these issues (Overexposure and colour saturation), besides the articulating screen (on the 60D) which I really appreciate. OR theses issues are minors and won't be noticeable by a beginner like me, and should neglected beside scarifying the articulated screen on the 60D....

I am Really confused,specially that here in Europe the 60D costs 100 euro more, however it is not my biggest problem.  
And one last important thing; I am not to initiate an Nikon Vs. Canon argument.


----------



## tirediron (Sep 22, 2012)

By all accounts, the D7000 is an outstanding camera, and I'm not aware of either of those issues you've mentioned.  I wouldn't consider them as part of the decision-making process, BUT I would go to a real camera store and try the different models and find out which one feels more natural to use.  Ergonomics is VERY important!


----------



## MLeeK (Sep 22, 2012)

Overexposure comes from a lack of understanding of how the camera meters. 

The best thing you can do is go to a store and handle both a NIkon and Canon model. One will feel better to you than the other.


----------



## SCraig (Sep 22, 2012)

Virtually all of the Nikon DSLR's have a saturation adjustment in-camera: Standard, neutral, and vivid.  Which was that comment based on?  Additionally if you want more saturation just underexpose 1/3 stop.


----------



## Tee (Sep 22, 2012)

Yes, the D7000 is a fine camera.  Keep in mind when you buy a camera you're investing into the brand and all that comes with it.  Unless, of course, you have plenty of disposable income to switch brands and if you do I wouldn't mind at all if you bought me a D4.


----------



## TheFantasticG (Sep 23, 2012)

Buy both: problem solved.


----------



## fjrabon (Sep 23, 2012)

As someone who has used both a decent amount (D7000 is my personal camera, we have some 60Ds at work for backups that I've been forced to use a few times), I can say that I don't really see any reason that anybody would pay more for a 60D.  TO me, it's really more of a competitor against the D5100 than it is the D7000.  

D7000 has better build quality (frame is more solid and is semi weather sealed), better color depth (most of the 'color issues' of the D7000 can either be solved by choosing a different setting for the JPEG processing or processing your RAW files differently), better dynamic range, better low light performance, has a 100% viewfinder, shoots faster, and has 2 SD slots.  

I mean I literally cannot imagine a single reason why somebody who isn't already tied to the Canon system because of lenses would pay_* more*_ for a 60D than a D7000, which to me is not even close to the D7000 in terms of quality.  To me the D5100 is actually a better camera than the 60D, and it has a flip out screen, which is perhaps the only reason why a couple of people would prefer the 60D.  

I love the 7D, so this isn't a Canon v. Nikon thing.  It's a 'the D7000 is just a better camera than the 60D' thing.


----------



## cgipson1 (Sep 23, 2012)

I have used a D7000 extensively... and I disagree with both the exposure and saturation issues! It is a great body!


----------



## fjrabon (Sep 23, 2012)

cgipson1 said:


> I have used a D7000 extensively... and I disagree with both the exposure and saturation issues! It is a great body!



Yeah, I've never heard the 'exposure' issue he's talking about from anybody.  Nikon makes their JPEGs a bit more 'natural' while Canon processes their JPEGs to open up the shadows a bit more, I guess maybe that's what he's talking about?  But that's just a processing setting that can easily be fixed if you shoot RAW.  And the saturation 'issue' can be solved by either shooting in vivid mode for your JPEGs or processing your RAW files differently.


----------



## greybeard (Sep 23, 2012)

No exposure issues with my D7000, don't really know what that is about.  I can't decide if the D7000 is a semi-pro camera with some entry level features or visa versa.  Needless to say, there are a lot of people using it in a professional manner without issues.  As for a 1st camera, it has the same automatic features as the D3100 which makes it very easy for a beginner point and shoot.  I can't speak to the D60 other than I didn't care for the way it felt in my hands.  That is just a subjective opinion and is  nothing to base a decision on.    As for the D7000, I've been playing around with cameras since 1978, I've owned everything from a Kodak Browny to a Linhof and of all of them, I like the D7000 the best.


----------



## Kayak (Sep 23, 2012)

The D7000 has worked very well for me.  I use it almost entirely for still shots, not to capture video, so the articulating screen option is not something I would use frequently anyway.  The body feels great and is comfortable in my hands.  Have not had issues with exposure as you noted above, but exposure is easy to adjust based on what you are looking for.  Nikon has really made progress by leaps and bounds in the digital market, now competing toe to toe with Canon, after a slightly slower start.  So far, pleased to be a Nikon user, and pleased with my D7000.


----------



## cgipson1 (Sep 23, 2012)

Articulating screens are just one of those easy to break items, anyway.... I started shooting long before they existed, maybe that is why I don't miss them.


----------



## Mostafa13 (Sep 23, 2012)

Thanks a lot everyone for your comments and replies....  
you really make it clear for me...


----------



## Mostafa13 (Sep 23, 2012)

cgipson1 said:


> I have used a D7000 extensively... and I disagree with both the exposure and saturation issues! It is a great body!



I read it in Dppreview 
Nikon D7000 Review: Digital Photography Review

and cameralabs as well
Nikon D7000 review vs Canon EOS 60D | Cameralabs

Therefore I preferred to ask the D7000 users..


----------



## TheFantasticG (Sep 24, 2012)

cgipson1 said:
			
		

> Articulating screens are just one of those easy to break items, anyway.... I started shooting long before they existed, maybe that is why I don't miss them.



It's pretty handy shooting macro. I use it over the view finder. Especially since I can zoom in and make sure what I want is in focus before the shot.


----------



## kshapero (Sep 24, 2012)

I recently bought a D7000 and I am quite pleased. The lack of an articulating screen is a good thing as I have seen them break on other cameras.


----------



## Patriot (Sep 24, 2012)

The D7000 should be getting a replacement soon in the next couple of years right? I don't think Nikon will push the issue to much because this camera still sells great. Every week somewhere on some website I see that someone just bought one.


----------



## Mostafa13 (Sep 24, 2012)

TheFantasticG said:


> cgipson1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




...besides in such situations when you need to take a photo from above downward, or from ground level upwards and can't use the viewfinder..therefore I really appreciate this point..and here comes the problem!!


----------



## greybeard (Sep 24, 2012)

I like the articulated screen but, the way AF works in live view drives me nuts.


----------



## Gary_A (Sep 24, 2012)

I have been trying to decide about the D7000 as well and find the articulation screen a minor inconvenience but not a deal breaker. Is there anything else about the camera that would catch me unaware, since I am just getting into the nicer DSLR&#8217;s?


----------



## Yantropov (Sep 24, 2012)

Gary_A said:


> I have been trying to decide about the D7000 as well and find the articulation screen a minor inconvenience but not a deal breaker. Is there anything else about the camera that would catch me unaware, since I am just getting into the nicer DSLRs?



I am not a professional but if you are looking for a great DX camera, the D7000 is a without a doubt, a good option. I haven't came across any flaws so far.


----------



## Mostafa13 (Sep 25, 2012)

Gary_A said:


> I have been trying to decide about the D7000 as well and find the articulation screen a minor inconvenience but not a deal breaker. Is there anything else about the camera that would catch me unaware, since I am just getting into the nicer DSLR&#8217;s?


Nothing but it is a very good camera and what I stated at first (which I've read on dppreview and cameralab) which the Guys here as you see, don't agree with......


----------



## Mostafa13 (Sep 26, 2012)

Yantropov said:


> Gary_A said:
> 
> 
> > I have been trying to decide about the D7000 as well and find the articulation screen a minor inconvenience but not a deal breaker. Is there anything else about the camera that would catch me unaware, since I am just getting into the nicer DSLR&#8217;s?
> ...



Should I go for the 16/85 lens instead of the kit lens 18/105 ?? Does it worth 270 euro more??
because I am thinking to buy that combination, but I am not sure..


----------



## Solarflare (Sep 29, 2012)

Personally, if I could communicate with my past self, I would definitely tell him to get a D7000 instead of the D5100.


----------



## pixmedic (Sep 29, 2012)

the D7000 is an excellent choice for a first DSLR. its still reasonably new, and it is the upper end of nikon DX bodys. you would certainly NOT outgrow it anytime soon.


----------



## TheFantasticG (Sep 29, 2012)

If the D7000 was out when I bought my first DSLR, I would have bought it instead of the D90.


----------



## Yantropov (Sep 29, 2012)

Mostafa13 said:


> Yantropov said:
> 
> 
> > Gary_A said:
> ...



I love my 16-85mm... Not sure if it's worth the 270euros difference as I never used a 18-105mm... It's been good at every range so far and it's a great walkaround lens. The only "downside" could be the price considering that it's a DX lens.


----------



## TheFantasticG (Sep 30, 2012)

I had both and sold off both as they both had way too much barrel distortion on the wide end for my tastes.


----------



## pixmedic (Sep 30, 2012)

TheFantasticG said:


> If the D7000 was out when I bought my first DSLR, I would have bought it instead of the D90.



you and me both...
our first DSLR was a D100...we got it used the week after the D200's were released. then got the D90 shortly after it came out.  really leaning hard on getting a D300s next. unless something new is released early next year.


----------



## charlie76 (Sep 30, 2012)

I've shot thousands of frames with the D7000....it is a PHENOMENAL piece of hardware. Overexposure?  No no...don't think so.


----------



## godsotherson (Sep 30, 2012)

The only downside I have found on the D7000 is that the amount of things it is capable of doing is far more than I will ever learn to do or use. 
In regard to your lens question, you must state your idea of what kind/type of shots you will be taking with your new camera, so we can give pertinate answers.
You will get the best results when using the best lens for the kind of photos you take. No lens does it all. If your budget allows, pick up a 50mm prime lens. Great results for a low price and you will learn a lot more about what you want as you grow in knowledge about your shooting style and needs. I wish someone had pointed this out to me when I started.
good luck as you will love your D7000.


----------



## owlxxx (Sep 30, 2012)

d7000 + 50mm 1.8- awesome combo.  I've rented pro glass(usual 2.8 stuff) and it would be awesome to own such quality glass, but for the cost i'll stick with the 50mm.


----------



## StandingBear1983 (Sep 30, 2012)

In my opinion, the D7000 has much better features then the 60D, better viewfinder, more focus points, better low light, and the issue you have talked about the colors that come out more vivid out of the 60D can be changed in the D7000 to more vivid...so its no big deal...anyway if you shoot RAW which i very much recommend doing, this won't even be relevant to you, this is only relevant if and when you shoot JPEG. - once you shoot RAW, its like film in a darkroom..you can pretty much do anything with the picture...and these days you got so many options with lightroom...good luck with your choice.


----------



## Mostafa13 (Oct 11, 2012)

Finally, I pulled the trigger and get it, really an awesome Camera, with so much features and capabilities, that are more what I have already known . But I hope I can cope with it soon.....
Something to note:
* The Camera produces great photos, in regards to Colour saturation. Although I am not an expert but at least it satisfied me at least. 
*So far I haven't suffered from overexposed shoots as I have read from the reviews.
* I had the chance to hold the Canon 60D while I was at the store, and I have to say that the 60D enjoys a better finishing in terms of quality and materials (I guess it may be because it is made in Japan  )
* I got it with the kit lens (18/105) which I found quiet good (for a beginner like me  )
* Now I'm looking to add a 50 mm prime, because I am looking to get a nice Bokeh , which is the kit lens simply not capable of. The question is what should I go for the f/1.4 or the f/1.8, I'm leaning towards the 1.8 because it is much cheaper for not such a big difference, or what do you think, deserve it the 90% more $$ ???

I should thank you guys in helping me to pick the right choice, sincere thanks to all of you......:thumbsup:


----------



## Yantropov (Oct 11, 2012)

Congrats on your purchase! You will enjoy your D7000. Now go shoot and shoot some more. 

Save your money and invest in good glass in regard to the what type of shooting you prefer.

I can't tell you much about the 50mm 1.8 vs 1.4 but I heard alot of good things about the 1.8g.


----------

